# Noor el hussein project in karbala



## hadyhusseini (Apr 12, 2009)

www.noorelhussein.net

Noor International Holding launches its first project 
“Noor El-Hussein” 
in the Holy City of Karbala 

The announcement made by Mr. Beshara Ayoub, Executive Administrator, financial and economic Advisor of Noor Karbala Real Estate Development offshore company, member of the Noor International Holding for Real Estate development in Lebanon, stipulated that a partnership agreement has been signed with two Iraqi investors Yaqzan Mohammed Hassan and Hassan Mohammed Inad, owners of investment permit no. 1 in the Holy City of Karbala, to develop the first touristic and entertainment project over an area of 100 donam, equivalent to around sq.m.250000 with US$ 1Billion in investment.
The company highlighted the distinguished location of the Noor El-Hussein project and its proximity from holy landmarks, as the shrines of Imam El-Hussein and Imam Al-Abbas that are visited by millions from the Islamic world for religious and Islamic considerations. 
The project is also uniquely characterized by its different elements, as it is composed of twelve touristic hotels with hotel rooms and commercial units in addition to the tourist services that include restaurants, entertainment centers, as well as a huge integrated theme park and commercial centers, a Babylonian theater an oratory, tourist transport services, internet and international calls services and visitors services, let alone the medical centers and car parking lots that the project provides, with all round 24hours security services ensured.
Project works are scheduled to start in 3 months time.
Marketing of the project will be exclusively handled by Homes Express, one of Noor Int’l Holding’s affiliate companies, through which the company shall play a vital and pioneering role in the growth of the real estate development sector that will positively reflect on the Iraqi market attracting a large number of real estate
specialized developers.
../2..

Worth noting, that Noor Int’l Holding is the concept owner and developer of the “Cedar Island” project in the Lebanese waters. A giant project that attracted a huge number of regional and international businesses, investors and businessmen. 
Works are to start after procuring the necessary permits from the Lebanese official authorities.

For more information on the “Noor El Hussein Project”, kindly contact the following numbers:
Lebanon: 961-1-999101 961-1-999100
Holy Karbala: 07901490366 07808446646
07902765254 07801003401


----------

